# Judge question



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this the judge that picked Tito? Congratulations! 140 is a LOT of goldies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG no, sheeesh, I'd still be drunk....
This was just a FUN MATCH LOLOLOL!!
The big show is next weekend in downtown Chicago.
Sheeesh.
I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ljilly28 said:


> Is this the judge that picked Tito? Congratulations! 140 is a LOT of goldies.


----------

